# now what?



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, quick run down of things. I have completed my whole application, interview, medical, all the fun stuff and was told on friday that I should be merit listed with 4-5 days, just a simple question. Would my CFRC ( Hamilton) process my application if the trade I applied to (art field) was not open? 

Tyler.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

Hi Tyler,

Did you apply for the RegF or the ResF?  There are a couple of recruiters on the site, so one of them will probably weigh in to answer your question.  I have no idea what trades are open right now and they do differ between the Reg and Res Force.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

RegF thanks for the quick reply.

Tyler.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

If they have spent the resources conducting all the steps of the process, they will Merrit list your file, regardless of the amount of spots available.  If you were your file was not compelted, say no medical or interview, you would be advised to select an open trade or they would conclude your application.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> If they have spent the resources conducting all the steps of the process, they will Merrit list your file, regardless of the amount of spots available.  If you were your file was not compelted, say no medical or interview, you would be advised to select an open trade or they would conclude your application.



Someone that cares to click the spell check button, care to give me some insight?


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Someone that cares to click the spell check button, care to give me some insight?



He's saying that if you completed your file (no outstanding medical, interview etc), then your file will go to merit listing regardless of how many positions are currently open.  I believe that you already posted that they told you your file would go forward in 4/5 days so I would take it that your file is completed and that you are simply waiting the merit boards and then a spot on an eventual BMQ based upon your merit list position.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Someone that cares to click the spell check button, care to give me some insight?



Was my message not clear?


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> Was my message not clear?



Apparently not. I got it.   ;D


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Apparently not. I got it.   ;D



Wow, and I'm a recruiter, you think he would want to hear from me.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> Wow, and I'm a recruiter, you think he would want to hear from me.



You're a recruiter and you can't spell "Merit" right?  :facepalm:


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> You're a recruiter and you can't spell "Merit" right?  :facepalm:



Everyone makes typos once in a while.  Some of us *egads* don't hit _spellcheck_ before we post.  His post wasn't that bad.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

Nope, I usually just type ML


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Someone that cares to click the spell check button, care to give me some insight?



Way to sound like an ungrateful dick head. I can see a lot of the people lining up to help you in tthe future  :


----------



## DAA (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Hey guys, quick run down of things. I have completed my whole application, interview, medical, all the fun stuff and was told on friday that I should be merit listed with 4-5 days, just a simple question. Would my CFRC ( Hamilton) process my application if the trade I applied to (art field) was not open?



Arty Field no longer exists.....  It is now just plain old "Artymn".  It is open for processing and once a selection date is scheduled, your file should go before the board.  You didn't mention what your other two choices were, so if either of those are also open and a selection date is scheduled, your file will also be forwarded for those as well.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks DAA.

Tyler


----------



## SentryMAn (14 Jan 2013)

Make sure to keep in contact with the CFRC.  Make sure your file hits the ML so that things proceed as scheduled.

Don't assume it will be pushed forward without your input.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

Thanks Sentry, another quick question.. How would I be notified if I became merit listed. Would it be over phone, email ect? Or would I need to call and find out?

Tyler


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Jan 2013)

TYLERgibson said:
			
		

> Thanks Sentry, another quick question.. How would I be notified if I became merit listed. Would it be over phone, email ect? Or would I need to call and find out?
> 
> Tyler



You won't be notified, no one is.  You can try calling/emailing, you may or may not get a response in a timely fashion, depends on how busy the folks at the CFRC and how they rate returning phone calls for every Tom Dick and Harry wanting to know if they are merit listed.  I know personally I tried to avoid giving out my number when I was File Manager, those few who did manage to get it and leave me voice mails asking if they were merit listed, I tended to put those on the bottom of my to do list.   Most of my colleagues were pretty similar.


----------



## TYLERgibson (14 Jan 2013)

So basically its just more of a waiting game now? Also, will I be told if I'm not merit listed?


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2013)

Now your thread gets locked and you have to hope someone answers your burning questions via PM.

Your thread gets locked because you were a complete dick to someone who was sincerely trying to help you.

Scott
Staff


----------

